# 1999 Kawasaki Mule 2500 4x4



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Guys - I'm an ORV virgin, and am looking at getting my first machine. 

I ran into a deal on a 1999 Kawasaki Mule 2510 4x4 with approx. 400 hours on it for $3000. 

It's an appropriate model for my needs, and it's a heck of a lot less up front investment than a new one. 

What would you do? Part of me wants to clean it up and see if I can turn a couple hundred bucks on it, but I have no reference.  

Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!

http://www.koups.com/sales/kawasaki/specs/1999/KAF620C5-spec.jpg

http://www.koups.com/sales/kawasaki/images/1999 models/Mule2510-Grn.jpg


----------

